# Iwagumi X - an unnamed Iwagumi



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Well, with the move up to Seattle done, I only had one more task to complete; well, a couple tasks, but all involving the job search and my two tanks I brought with me.

Honestly. I can't tell you what inspired this aquascape. I wish I could point to a cool mountain or the abstract concept of one, and say HEY LOOK THERE, THAT'S THE IDEA. The reality is, I basically just had a lot of oversized stones, an empty tank, some mixed soil and a floor to work on.

After finishing and fine-tuning the scape a little bit with the help of my fellow Iwagumi enthusiast and associate, Blair, I believe he has more insight on the impression of the tank than I do. I'd love to say that the design concept from the beginning here was four main-stones struggling for dominance in a mountain chain, using subtle shadows, hues and stone textures to create various illusions and tricks of the eye to create an interesting scape.

However, what really went through my head mostly was "Oh my god, these are all the wrong rocks. Well, that's cool like that right there...hmm, that creates a shadow...this leads the eye over here...this side needs more stuff..." You get the idea.

Without further ado, I humbly present to you an aquascape that is yet to have a name, maybe some divine inspiration will hit later. So lets just call it Iwagumi X for now.



















All comments and critiques welcomed.

Edit- Almost forgot the stats.

Tank: 8.8 gallons or something like that, it's a Mini L.
Light: 36w 8000k spectrum.
Substrate: Amazonia II normal & powder. There's some Power Sand in there too.
Plants: No idea yet.
Co2: pressurized.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Wow those are some great looking stones. I love the set up. Can't wait for the plants, doesn't even need them for this scape to look good.


----------



## chunkylover817 (Sep 28, 2007)

so is this tank always that dark? or was it just for this moment that the light hit from a certain angle giving exceptional amount of shade

i agree with travis.808, no plants needed,looks good like that, nice rockwork!


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks! The tank isn't always that dark, I just had the light positioned at the way back to over-emphasize the shadows.

The plant scheme is going to be interesting, I still need to get my hands on UG.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh yeah, here are a few photos from another angle:


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's what's planted so far:









As of right now there's UG, HC, and a few strands of e tennelus. The goal is to provide the dynamism of a mixed carpet, and the clean cut look of a single carpet to dance the line of interesting and conventional, much the same way the hardscape is established. Inevitably this tank will have hair grass in at least some sections of the back.


----------



## taz81 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey Mr. Xavier, how is it going on this tank? I really like Iwagumi


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

I had nearly forgotten that I had this thread! Thanks for the interest. Essentially growth has been slow these past few months, much slower than I had predicted it would be (due to a _slight_ miscalculation in the fact that fresh AS leaks toxic levels of something-or-other that I forget but was once told to me, basically, fill, drain, fill is a much better way to avoid plant frying in emmersed growth with Aquasoil, is the lesson to take away from this.)

Anyway, here's a few updated photos:




























I just thought this was a cool shot, took forever to get the lighting similar enough to what it looked like in person (note to self, invest in a translucent background) :










And a bit of a mess I made yesterday during a water change and aquascaping another tank, while adding more hair grass to this tank to increase plant mass (i'm an algae-fearing man) :


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks good can't wait to see it filled in.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi -X,

Nice start, I look forward to seeing it progress!


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

Looking good! =D


----------



## bettalover (Feb 24, 2009)

wow. looks great. i will def. keep an eye on this project.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments.

With Iwagumi^3 getting closer and closer to being ready, I figured it would be a good time to share the progress.



















As you can see, they need a bit more growing time. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Flun (Feb 7, 2009)

Wow, those are really good


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

Still progressing well! Really turned out nice.


----------



## goddessjen (Dec 30, 2009)

Love your rocks and layout is great. Cant wait to see it fill in.


----------

